

Solar eclipse this weekend in Northern California (map) - matthodan
http://www.nature.nps.gov/features/eclipse/wheretoview.cfm

======
joshe
Fun eclipse fact, the dappled light under trees will show the eclipse. Many of
the light spots are actually pinhole views of the sun. Normally they are
perfectly round, in an eclipse they look like little moons going through their
phases as the eclipse progresses. Fantastic to see a hundred little eclipses
on the sidewalk.

~~~
GBB
You can actually see a picture of it on the wikipedia article for pinhole
cameras: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinhole_camera>

------
jackfoxy
I just realized the track of the eclipse would be so much more effective if it
were an overlay of Google or Bing maps. Anyone have such a thing handy?

~~~
djcapelis
It looks like NASA has one:
[http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2012May...](http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2012May20Agoogle.html)

~~~
jackfoxy
Thanks a bunch!

It even let's me get the critical numbers for Sugarloaf Mountain:

Lat.: 40.9114° N

Long.: 122.4462° W

Annular Solar Eclipse

Duration of Annularity: 4m44.4s

Magnitude: 0.967

Event Date Time (UT) Alt Azi

Start of partial eclipse (C1) : 2012/05/21 00:10:57.9 034.6° 267.5°

Start of annular eclipse (C2) : 2012/05/21 01:25:45.6 020.6° 279.4°

Maximum eclipse : 2012/05/21 01:28:07.9 020.1° 279.8°

End of annular eclipse (C3) : 2012/05/21 01:30:30.1 019.7° 280.1°

End of partial eclipse (C4) : 2012/05/21 02:36:03.7 007.8° 290.1°

------
rdl
If you plan to photograph this, make sure you have the right filters, and also
note that the filters which make it safe for your camera don't always make it
safe for your eyes. You can get some info at
<http://www.mreclipse.com/SEphoto/SEphoto.html> I haven't decided if I'll buy
a good glass filter or just use a filter holder.

Also, probably best to debug all your equipment in advance, using a regular
sun, before the eclipse. Getting the right length lens, etc. is kind of a
pain.

(I'm borrowing a canon demo 500mm L prime for the Transit of Venus next
month).

------
AdamTReineke
Holy cow, thanks for sharing! I'm spending this week and next driving my
motorcycle to an internship in Seattle from Iowa via the Southwest. Apparently
it's perfectly viewable from the Grand Canyon the day after I'd planned to
visit. Guess I'll move that stop back a day. :-D Thanks!

------
chousho
Aww, I was hoping this would be more visible in the San Jose area. _crosses
fingers for a good partial eclipse_

Any idea where to get those foil viewers? We used to have those in grade
school, but I have no clue where to buy them as an adult.

------
jackfoxy
I will be at Lake Shasta, current plan to be at the top of Sugarloaf Mountain
at the head of Doney Creek. I already have the shade 14 welders glass, but I'm
still hacking together the pinhole telescope for projecting an image.

------
ajaymehta
Where would be the best place to go view this in the Palo Alto area? (Total
astronomy noob speaking.)

~~~
ojbyrne
When this article refers to Northern California, it is not referring to the
Bay Area, but the actual northern half of the state. To answer your question,
the best viewing area in Palo Alto is a couple of hundred miles to the north.

------
Mz
Darn, I am in Southern California...and mostly pay attention to eclipses
because of an interest in astrology, not astronomy.

I know: Wrong crowd to confess that too. But it wouldn't amuse me if it were
the "right" crowd to confess to.

Someday, I will get that astrology site working. And it will be astrology for
the thinking simian.

Those of you lucky enough to be able to see this: Count me jealous.

~~~
gammarator
It will be visible as a partial solar eclipse from SoCal.

[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/05/qa-wheres-
the-...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/05/qa-wheres-the-best-
place-to-view-rare-solar-eclipse-in-southern-california.html)

~~~
TomatoTomato
Pretty decent view.

<http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/usa/los-angeles>

~~~
Mz
Actually, I am in San Diego, so even further south than L.A.

But thank you.

------
djcapelis
Well I might have to go camping in the mountains this weekend!

